# G4 Mirror Door + wireless



## ridnour (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi

I have a G4 mirror door + broadband connection and want to setup a wireless network as i plan to buy an iBook for internet access around the house. 

I _think_ I need to buy an Airport card to go into my G4... is this correct? I'm not sure if i can use an AirPort Extreme Card or if i have to use an older Airport card?? I also presume i'll need an Airport (Extreme?) base station and a wireless enabled modem/router. Is this correct?

As you can see i'm a bit confused as to the varients of Airport...

Thanks for reading plus any help you may be able to give

R.


----------



## applemaz (Nov 26, 2005)

You need to tell us which Mirror Drive Door PowerMac you have.  Some are only Airport compatible, the later models are Airport Extreme compatible.  You must know which it is, since you cannot substitute one Airport for the other.


----------



## barhar (Nov 26, 2005)

Adding to applemaz's comment ... if your PowerMac G4 Mirrored Door Drive, MDD, contains Firewire 800 ports - it requires an optional Airport Extreme [802.11g] card; otherwise, the PowerMac requires an optional Airport [802.11b] card. 

If you have the latter (non-Firewire 800 MDD PowerMac) and also desire an 802.11g connection - then a PCI 802.11g card [1, 2, etc. (Google search results)] can be installed.


----------



## ridnour (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi. Thanks a lot for replying. I have found this

"FireWire Bus: Speed: 400 Mb/sec Speed"

That's not good news i guess!


----------



## barhar (Nov 26, 2005)

'That's not good news i guess!', is a relative term. You have a very nice PowerMac.

So if 802.11b is not fast enough for you - then consider the PCI card option.

Note. You should still be quite pleased with the wireless data rate of an 802.11b connection for web surfing and downloading. An 802.11g connection is nice when transferring data between other wireless Macs and PCs.


----------



## sgould (Nov 26, 2005)

You seem to be trying to set up a small home network that is similar to mine.

You don't need to do anything to the G4 if you are able to connect to the internet at the moment.  You can connect the G4 to the Airport Extreme base station by ethernet cable.  Then another ethernet cable from the Base station to your ADSL modem. If your modem is already set up, just add Base Station in the ethernet line, turn on the iBook and run the setup from that (or the G4).

I have a D-Link 300 modem. When you set up the Base station with Airport Setup or Airport Admin Utility I have to IGNORE attempts to upgrade the firmware to 5.6.  Stay on 5.5.1 or it breaks    You may be OK if you have a different modem, but keep a copy of 5.5.1 (from the Apple support site) just in case!

[edit] Just re-read your post.  You don't need a wireless router if you get an Airport Extreme Base Station.  You just need an ethernet modem, not a USB one to use the Airport Base Station.


----------



## barhar (Nov 26, 2005)

sgould's reply made me re-read the original and reply posts.

For clarity.
If you want a wireless network - with both the G4 and iBook wirelessly connected, then ... place an 802.11b card or PCI 802.11g card into the G4 (or use an external Ethernet 802.11g device) and an 802.11g card into the planned iBook (assuming a new or relatively new iBook; otherwise, install an 802.11b card). You will then have to purchase a wireless router to connect to the existing broadband ADSL / cable modem. As per sgould, make sure the model utilizes an Ethernet connection.

If you want a wireless network - with only the iBook wirelessly connected, then ... purchase a wireless router (making sure it has built-in Ethernet ports, as most do), connect the G4 to the wireless router via an Ethernet cable, and connect wirelessly via the 802.11g iBook.

An Apple Airport Extreme, Airport Express, or any third party (Belkin, NetGear, LinkSys, etc.) 802.11g wireless router will work with the above setups, and prior reply posts suggestions.


----------



## sgould (Nov 26, 2005)

My iBook came with the airport extreme card installed as standard (1.42 G4 iBook bought July 05).


----------



## ridnour (Nov 26, 2005)

Excellent, that all helps a lot. many thanks for all your time, it's much appreciated


----------

